# Rescue Golden need advice



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey,
I am new to Goldens and have never rescued a dog before but we are trying to do the right thing so we are giving it a shot.

Here is Bud's story...

Bud lived with an old man who kept him tied up out back far from the house to the point he had to ride out there on his tractor to feed him. Needless to say he didn't get much physical contact. The old guy got sick and couldn't take care of the dogs anymore, there were a couple, so Bud was turned over to the Golden rescue.

Bud's foster life was a little better but the people there both worked and kept him out back during the day then penned him off in the kitchen at night. Again, a little better but he still was kept behind fences.

So we come along fall for the big mess and he has been really good so far. He has proven he can be trusted so he pretty much has the run of the place but he is starved for attention. If you sit down he puts his head in your lap, you get up he is right in front of you, you try and walk and he is right in front looking back at you, you get the idea. He's not controlling or aggressive he is excellent with the kids, doesn't jump up, still can't come or sit but that isn't his fault.

Just need to know what to do for a 95lb over affectionate GR.


We are going to take him to classes but thought maybe someone had this problem already.

Thanks,


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

first - thank you for giving this boy a chance at a good life!

this isn't a "problem" necessarily - it's what all Goldens do. they are nicknamed "velcro dogs" for a reason. there are folks here who have raised their dogs from puppies who've never abused or negelected them and they act the same way.

i'm not going to advise you on how to fix it, but to get used to it 

any chance we can see photos? we love photos!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like a typical Golden Retriever. They can never get enough affection. He must be in Cloud Nine. 

Thanks for giving him a home.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like Bud just needs some proper training, love, and affection! I would definately recommend taking him to classes. If you don't mind me asking how old is Bud? He sounds like a great boy who will blossom with the right home. I think the poor guy was just starved for attention. Goldens love being with people and are very affectionate dogs... I too have a 95 pound guy and he tries to sit on my lap all the time! He also is a typical velcro golden that follows me everywhere I go. Sounds like Bud is too! Good luck with him and let us know how he does!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

My goldens have been in the house and loved and spoiled silly from day one. Still, they act just like Bud! They are so so so affectionate. It's a golden thing!:wave: Just keep giving him the love and attention he deserves. He sounds like a great dog!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for the rescue!!!! Bud's just a big ol' Golden!!! The term "velcro dog" was coined just for this breed. After some time has passed I'm sure his constant being glued to your leg will lessen, but, they thrive and love personal interactions with their humans. Once again - Bless You for rescuing!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It sounds as if Bud has a typical golden need for attention, magnified because of his previous neglect. I would give him lots of attention and definitely take him to obedience classes, which should help the two of you bond and help him understand what is expected of him. 

Not saying that kids and dogs are the same, but my adopted daughter was initially very insecure and always had to know where I was, even if we were both at home. Gradually she came to understand that I wasn't going to abandon her, and she's much more secure now. I predict that once Bud has spent more time with you, gets your schedule down and feels more secure, he'll not be quite so demanding. Of course, my golden would get up and follow me whenever I left the room, so Bud will probably always want to keep you nearby. That's just the way goldens are.

Thank you for giving Bud a chance at a wonderful life.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for rescuing him  and welcome to GRF 

Sounds like he is a great golden, and very normal  Sounds like he loves you and your family very much.

Mine puts her head in my lap and nudges my arm for pets, lol


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Ahh he sounds like a lovebug. Indy nudges for a pet & will put her head on your lap, they certainly love affection. Good luck with Bud sounds like a keeper to me.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations on your new dog and thank you for rescuing him! My new rescue girl Lily is the same way. She pats you with her paws to get you to pet her, except the pats actually can hurt (she aims for my chest, which needless to say is not comfortable). If you tell her "off" she does go and lay down and stare at you. I say it in a pleasant voice and always praise her when she gets off of me. 

Goldens love love. The more attention the better for most of them. Just make him feel welcome and loved and then train him to go to his spot when you have had enough as part of your class. Good luck!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing this guy. Sounds like you got really lucky for a dog that has not had much human contact starting out young. We rescued one the same way and he was just a handful but he eventually calmed down when he realized we and HE was going to be there all the time. Hopefully the classes will assist in that. Good luck in your training and again thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

PS----We love pics(hinthint)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thought is, "That's a Golden!" It's nice to see he's doing so well. Thank you for rescuing him. In time, you will get used to All The Lovin'!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your new pup and thank you for rescuing him!! I really dont have anything new to say... your boy sounds quite a bit like my Jersey. Look forward to seeing some pictures! Welcome to the forum!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new dog and bless you for rescuing him. He sounds like he had a terrible start but is going to have a wonderful finish with his life with you. He sounds like your typical golden retriever that is why they are called velcour dogs. I think taking obiedience classes as a family will help with his self esteem and in time he will get better and not so needy. We are patiently waiting for pictures of your golden boy. Thank you again for rescuing this special boy.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Goldens have hearts of gold. That is what they do!! Enjoy your new love!

BTW - Thanks sooooooo much for rescuing a golden!!!!

Cheers..
-JI


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

*Bud (Update)*

Bud is doing great. He came to us with no real skills and he is making wonderful progress. He is calming down now that he realizes he is staying with us and I really have nothing to compliain about since picking him up last Sunday. He is great with the kids and very tolerant. 

Not sure what he has been through but he has a big burn scar on his back, could have been an accident, but you'd never know it by looking at him.

He is learning boundries in the house already, he doesn't go in the kitchen our our bedroom. And he is learning how to wait at the door.

Don't get me wrong about the affection part but like someone said we just need to get him where we say that is enough he stops. So it just sounds like he needs a little training.

I dropped him off at the vet today for a makeover, he is a mess, and turns out he is only 77lbs. He is just a big ball of fluff and needs a good grooming.

Oh and here is a pic of him and my daughter.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh, he looks like a big teddy bear. And your daughter is adorable.
My dog is 2 years old and whenever i get up, he gets up. I feel sorry for him sometimes, cause he just falls asleep and then i have to get up. But he is great...i actually love it when he puts his head in my lab and his tail is wagging.
Do you know how old Bud is?
Thank you for giving this dog a home...Bless your heart:wavey:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for taking him in that always brings a golden smile to my face when i read someone has taken a lovey golden in and welcome to the forum.
I like many other's have taken on quite a few Golden rescues some very sad and some ok but all of them have turned out really good.
Keep us updated on hie progress and yes they are like velcro !!!


Maggie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't add a thing that hasn't been said but just wanted to thank you for giving this guy a chance. The obedience class will give the dog some confidence that you are the pack leader now and he needn't be so worried. It will also teach where to be while you are walking. 

Practice the recall often with a long cord (I used parachute cord) give lots of high value treats and lots of praise. Never say "Come" unless you can be sure the dog will come. Use another word like "C'mon" or "here". Once the dog is on a beeline to you use the COME command.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Look at that big golden grin, and the happy grin on your daughter. Looks like they are best friends already. Thank you for rescuing your golden buddy.:smooch:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for giving this boy a home. That is an adorable photo. I have two rescues, the first of which is a Golden mix who came from a single, older man who died and the family wanted to dump her. She is likely older than your dog, but has the opposite problem of being sensitive and a little stand offish at first. She is learning slowly what it is to play, to have a bone, to get treats. It takes time, and I'm sure with some obedience and a sense of security, your dog will settle in just fine.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, how could anyone ever neglect that big golden teddy bear! Look how happy he is, bless you for adopting him!

My last foster dog was very, very, very, clingy and needy. At first we worked on teaching him to sit when he came to us instead of jumping up on us, worked on having him walk beside me instead of blocking my path, sitting in front of us when we were sitting down. Later I changed tactics a little and allowed him to come up on my lap for a hug, or stand up on his back legs for a hug, and it really seemed to help him calm down. Once he had his hug and cuddle he would choose on his own to go relax and lay down a few feet away. It was like he really needed to wrap his legs around me and get a hug, and once he did he was happy to lay quietly near me.

Good luck with your new guy, he's truly beautiful.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

You've gotten some great advice here. I don't need to add anymore cause it would be repeating what has already been said but I do have to add that I LOVE the pic of him and your daughter. That was adorable
I hope you stick around here. I would love to hear more about his progress and of course, more pictures!!!!
Ps- give him a big hug for me will ya??


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

OK, everyone has been asking Bud is around 3-5 years old we don't know for sure. 

When we saw him for the first time in his pen he was really a mess, we brushed him out some before that pic was taken. He was up on his back legs, about 5' tall, and we thought the name Chew-Bakka (Star Wars) would have been a better fit. 

But he really is just a big ole Bud.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You have what sounds to me like a very affectionate thankful guy. You did a great thing by taking him in. He may slowly become more confident and less clingy the longer he is with you and realizes you aren't going to leave him. He sounds wonderful 


What a beautiful photo of your daughter and Bud. There's a frame waiting for this one!!


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Practice the recall often with a long cord (I used parachute cord) give lots of high value treats and lots of praise. Never say "Come" unless you can be sure the dog will come. Use another word like "C'mon" or "here". Once the dog is on a beeline to you use the COME command.
> 
> 
> > :doh: A long rope, great idea! I have been stressing over how to work with him on that. I'v never started with an older dog so I'm not sure what to do with one that won't come back. He got out last night but after a few minutes he came over to me. I just think it was a fluke he came back and don't want to risk his safety without working with a net. He is a country dog and we don't live in the country. He is learning about sidewalks, cars, garage door openers etc... All new to Ole Bud but he is taking it all in stride.
> ...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Bud said:


> Anyway I digress, so consider Bud normal and look for him in one of the other non-problem threads. LOL


oh, don't worry - he'll give you plenty of problems to ask us about. every one of us has something we can't seem to "fix" with our dogs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so cute with your daughter. I dont know who is smiling bigger. He sounds like he is getting more confident in his home and it will just keep getting better. I also got a long lead at walmart for around 3-4 dollars and it works great too. Just ask any questions you might have, we love to answer them and cant wait to see more pictures of him especially after his grooming. HINT HINT


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so cute with your daughter. I dont know who is smiling bigger. He sounds like he is getting more confident in his home and it will just keep getting better. I also got a long lead at walmart for around 3-4 dollars and it works great too. Just ask any questions you might have, we love to answer them and cant wait to see more pictures of him especially after his grooming. HINT HINT


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He looks like a big, happy boy now that he's in his forever home, with kids and people who love him. Thank you for rescuing Bud. He will repay your kindness countless times over with his unconditional love and devotion for as long as there is breath in his body.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome, sweet boy! That picture with your daughter is priceless!

Rescues who aren't used to being inside with their people often are clingy to the extreme. We're run into it more than once. It just takes time for them to become secure in the knowledge that they're finally "home" forever.

At first they'll jump up and follow you EVERYWHERE even if it's from the kitchen chair where you were sitting, to the sink. I used to feel so sorry for ours when they did that.

But eventually they'll settle in. It can take a few months to become somewhat secure. They'll stop following your every step, but will still follow you if you leave the room. And then one day......they don't. They're busy......sleeping or something! :lol: (That part can take a year or more). 

A Golden is a velcro dog as many have said, but I know what you mean.....this isn't velcro, it's more like obsessed lint that clings! hahahaha!

It WILL get better as he gains more confidence in the fact that you love him and he's part of the family forever.

The long line is the perfect recall tool. It may take a long time, but train with it a few minutes every day (let him roam with it on the rest of the time - with you on the other end, just in case), and the recall will improve. Training an older dog is harder than starting very young, so be very cautious. Even when you *think* he has great recall a few months from now, you might find otherwise. Just make sure he's in a safe area, ALL the time. You just never know.

Hugs to you and your family........and especially Bud!


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

*Bud Update*

Well it has been a little over a week and Bud has already fit right in with the family. You would not believe we just got him last Sun.

He is getting much calmer and improving every day. He sleeps better now, on his back, and is not as clingy. I think he has taken to me the most, he is always at my feet, though he really likes the kids and is so careful around the baby.

We learned sit, stay, stay away from the door, wait to be called for food, how to walk with a leash, keep out of the kitchen and master bed room all in one week. Not bad for a dog that was tied to a dog house most of his life.

Need to get him to come when I call him, so far that is the only thing he hasn't picked up at all. And of course is the thing that worries me the most.

The funny thing is he seemed so big and intrusive when we first got him and now there are times I don't even know he is there.

Did I mention he likes to cuddle! LOL I call him my Wookie.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That's wonderful! So when do we see some pictures?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so pleased he is settled in ok and yes we need some photo's

Maggie


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> I am so pleased he is settled in ok and yes we need some photo's
> 
> Maggie


Yeah, I need to snap a few now that he is all cleaned up. What a difference.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a great story.... and a wonderful addition to your family. There is nothing better than kids and goldens together !!!!! ENJOY !!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi
I just saw this thread , haven't been around for awhile.

Bud looks and sounds like a wonderful loving golden boy even after the terrible life he's had. How anyone can do what they do to defenseless dogs, I'll never know. 
You are great for rescuing him.
I have a question about his "foster" home? Were they through a legit rescue and were keeping him outside?
I belong to a golden rescue and we do not allow anyone to leave our dogs outside unattended, especially if they aren't at home! This foster home sounds almost as bad as the place he was abused. They didn't even clean him up? We get immediate vet care, grooming and train our dogs in the foster home before they are adopted.

Thanks for sharing. He looks like such a sweet sweet boy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL...He's a Golden! You are so lucky! I wish you many happy years with your 95 pound lovebug!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

he sounds like a great guy and I just love his big smile


----------

